# New York Mills, MN Buck



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

www.newyorkmills.com


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Agreed WOW.....now I saw a big one this past weekend but it was not that big.....Maybe 150 inches.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, very, very nice !!!


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Too bad it prolly will be rejected for boone and crocket


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

That things a [email protected] hog!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

ducguslayer said:


> Too bad it prolly will be rejected for boone and crocket


Why???


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Cuz supposadly it was sick when he shot it. He was doing a deer drive and the thing got up like 10 feet away and he smoked it. It weighed in at 145 pounds I guess. Therfore, Boone and Crockett may reject it because it wasn't fair chase.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Why would it matter if the deer was sick or not for Boone and Crocket to accept it, a deer is a deer, and as long as it wasn;t taken illegally then it shouldnt be an issue, should it.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

ducguslayer said:


> Cuz supposadly it was sick when he shot it. He was doing a deer drive and the thing got up like 10 feet away .


according to the article the deer was exhuasted from rutting all night. I have jumped deer at 10 ft. and never thought the deer was sick because of it.. Also it is common for bucks to lose weight during the rut.

NOw, IF the deer were to turn around and start drueling at the mouth and wanting to run me down then I would say it was sick..

I dont know what boone & crockett requirements are but from after reading the article I would say it was a fair chase..


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Or if the deer tried to mount ME.....then he must be sick.


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Supposadly it was examined and was fatally sick and woulda died over the winter. Who knows, I report u decide


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

As usual, somebody shoots a record animal and the nay-sayers come out. Always somebody has to be jealous and be negative.

"It was sick"...." It wasn't fair chase".

Unless it was shot in a high fence or tied to a telephone pole, it was shot fair chase. Doesn't matter if it was "sick" or was wounded previously or only had two legs.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

So, if a "sick" hunter kills a monster buck in fair chase, does he get bonus points for the disadvantage? :jammin:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

good point hahaha I doubt it though Take Care !! ! ! !


----------

